# Piano étude



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Too much influence from Ligeti's études, but whatever.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpiano-etude


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

This is awesome!

Is it polytonal or whole-tone, in a similar way that Ligeti's piano etudes are?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, Septimal.

It's mainly chromatic and in a similar fashion to Automne à Varsovie, but there are indeed moments of diatonic vs pentatonic (like Désordre). In general, I try to make the harmony a little blurry, so that you can't say when I pass from one device to another.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

The Devil's Staircase?

I do like it very much.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I also really liked this - thanks for posting it, aleazk.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

A good pass, needs more range


----------

